# Now what...life without sex?



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Now what do I do I have been seperated for two months and I need sex...I am leaving my husband because of his homosexual acts and lies and deceit and now I am in need.
Should I have safe sex with him (weird)? should I buy a vibrator? should I get a lover? This is a real problem now. If I tell him he will just say "let's have sex" but I can't have sex with him and divorce at the same time although I guess it happens. I just don't know what to do? 

Could use some relief.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Get a vibrator....there is no reason to get involved with anyone else right now.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

Could use some relief.[/QUOTE]


pun intended amanda?:lol:

i'd go w/ masturbatation or vibrator if i were u, till divorce

biz is done. u seem smart enough to know this and all

the many reasons why, as well as leaving **** H, oops...

sorry, Bi-H alone (talk about not knowing where "its" been).


peace ---------------------------------------------cb45


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just feeling a little frisky today and thinking I really got RIPPED OFF in this ordeal...now I have to resort to a vibrator! this isn"t fair but I know it is the right thing to do...and not what a man would probably do...


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Go down to Walmart/Target and get the conair plug in massager....You wont regret it  I can send you a link to the one I am talking about if you would like.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

mmmm...walmart you say? what would we do without good old walmart? thank you


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

All you need is the attachment pictured LOL the round one. It is the smaller hand held one and make sure it is the plug in one. 

Conair Online Store - Touch N Tone® w/Magnet Attachment - HM11M

Its amazing


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Makes me look at the Walmart reviews in a different light, LOL.

"Amazing product. Fills in for hubby on those long trips."

Or to use the standard movie reviews:

"Provocative!"

"Stimulating!"

LOL.



> and not what a man would probably do...


And no, speaking as a male, my part can't compete with those RPM's. But researchers in bionics are making progress by leaps and bounds 

"Scannerguard. Astronaut. A man barely alive. We can rebuild him. We have the power to make the first bionic man. Scannerguard will be that man. Stronger. Faster. More Powerful. And vibrate at different speeds." Cue music. . .

Now. . .what we can we do with the bionic woman. . .


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

This is a product that could not only take a way a lot of 'stress' but its so good you honestly don't need to cuddle afterwards...


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol...but I live in Nunavit!!! Oh dear where is the nearest Walmat? (gk)
...and kind of resticting... it only has a 6 ft long cord...how am I supposed to get the vacuuming done...not to mention getting the lawn mowed...I need a longer cord!!!! lol...get that dog sled ready I'm heading into town!!!


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you are separated and leaving your husband and need sex, then I would say go out and get some sex. Be safe about it no doubt, but there is nothing wrong with sex for the sake of sex. Go to town, find someone you want to have sex with and get your freak on. Just make sure they aren't married or anything.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

How about one of these?


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mattels all female marketing team? yowzzaa!!!


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Scannerguard I meant a man probably wouldn't resort to a toy for masturbation rather would look for a female asap...I think you misunderstood my response


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

as long as you got a credit card or debit card go to dildo.com...i got the dolphin diver for about 25 dollars i think. it's awesome. still a real man is so much better, if you go this route don't do it with soon to be hubby. just make sure it's safe.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

take yer pick girls..........


1. 60's song cues up....."aint nuttin like the real thing baby...."

2. commercial starts w/...."and conair can work thru any
kind of hair, short/long/kinky...u name it! (batt's not incl)"

:lol: :rofl: :FIREdevil: :nono: :bsflag: :bringiton: :moon::whip: :crazy: :bounce: 

(dont ya luv these things?)

:redcard:-------------------------------------------cb45


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

too many too choose from...how is a girl to decide???

how do you add those funny happy faces CB45?


----------



## crazy4you (May 29, 2010)

Yup its a best idea to get a vibrator and other toys to play... Actually you want some male friend because of you are divorce your husband. Try to make friends in your life with healthy relations.Every woman and every man will desire to spent in life with opposite gender.. But not try to your feelings in first meeting... Otherwise try to some toys....:scratchhead: "adultxdating.com"


----------

